# Solved: Browser don't work, but internet connection there. On windows 7



## TasnimLatif (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey,

So anyway recently I've always been using mozilla firefox, it's always been working.
But the internet explorer doesn't work, it can't connect to the internet? But my internet connection is there. I'm able to use it on my other computer and ipod touch too.

As loopy as I am, I accidentally uninstalled firefox. So now I have NO WAY what so ever of getting on the internet to reinstall it as internet explorer doesn't work. My MSN Messenger doesn't work either, when I try fixing it it puts a cross on "key ports" and that it isn't connected to the internet.

Yes I know you'll say try your firewall, but the problem is this my "Norton internet security" ran out the other day. I only have windows deffender. I've got Windows 7 on my laptop, it's a packard bell brand.

And so I tried uninstalling the norton internet security, but it doesn't work. Some little box comes up but it's all white.

Please heeelpp!!!!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Two things:

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Proxy server > Advanced > delete proxy server settings > click OK > uncheck all boxes > click OK.

Next, run the *Norton Removal Tool*.


----------



## TasnimLatif (Jan 29, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> Two things:
> 
> Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Proxy server > Advanced > delete proxy server settings > click OK > uncheck all boxes > click OK.
> 
> Next, run the *Norton Removal Tool*.


Hello,

I've done the whole uncheck proxy thing. It wasn't ticked anyway.

What do I dooo???


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Run the *Norton Removal Tool*.


----------



## TasnimLatif (Jan 29, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> Run the *Norton Removal Tool*.


I can't do that yet cus I won't have access to this page on my laptop.
Internet browser doesn't work. I'm using this forum via my iPod


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You need to download the Tool from a working computer. Then, simply copy it to a USB flash drive and plug it into your faulty computer to run the program.

Norton is most likely messing up your Internet connection. When expired or not uninstalled properly, Norton is notorious for connection issues.


----------



## TasnimLatif (Jan 29, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> You need to download the Tool from a working computer. Then, simply copy it to a USB flash drive and plug it into your faulty computer to run the program.
> 
> Norton is most likely messing up your Internet connection. When expired or not uninstalled properly, Norton is notorious for connection issues.


Ah dude, still doesn't work 

What do I doo!!?

This sucks lol


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

TasnimLatif said:


> Ah dude, still doesn't work
> 
> What do I doo!!?
> 
> This sucks lol


What do you mean? Did you finally manage to run the Norton Removal Tool?


----------



## TasnimLatif (Jan 29, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> What do you mean? Did you finally manage to run the Norton Removal Tool?


Yep. I saved it on to the USB and then run it on my laptop. It did it's thing. Restarted it. But even then browser can't connect.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Use the USB flash drive again.

Then,

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## TasnimLatif (Jan 29, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> Use the USB flash drive again.
> 
> Then,
> 
> ...


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 18:19:28, on 31/01/2011
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16700)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\BBC iPlayer Desktop\BBC iPlayer Desktop.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Video Web Camera\traybar.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\PDVD8Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Video Web Camera\CEC_MAIN.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.skybroadband.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.skybroadband.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr...asynote_tj61&r=27361209i1b6l0300z165f4731w21o
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...asynote_tj61&r=27361209i1b6l0300z165f4731w21o
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://www.skybroadband.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided By Sky Broadband
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\coIEPlg.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\IPSBHO.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\coIEPlg.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll,-100 - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BackupManagerTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe" -h -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Assistant Software] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Video Web Camera\traybar.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl8] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\PDVD8Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: BBC iPlayer Desktop.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\BBC iPlayer Desktop\BBC iPlayer Desktop.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Seagate 2GHLQ3AK Product Registration.lnk = M.T.L\AppData\Roaming\Leadertech\PowerRegister\Seagate 2GHLQ3AK Product Registration.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sky - {08E730A4-FB02-45BD-A900-01E4AD8016F6} - http://www.skybroadband.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/m3/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V7 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor7.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 7.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell Power Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GRegService (Greg_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Packard Bell\Registration\GregHSRW.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NTI IScheduleSvc - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Updater Service - Acer - C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell Updater\UpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 13653 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

There are still untouched traces of Norton in your log. Run the *Norton Removal Tool* again, otherwise, you'll never get Internet connection back. When finished, please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## TasnimLatif (Jan 29, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> There are still untouched traces of Norton in your log. Run the *Norton Removal Tool* again, otherwise, you'll never get Internet connection back. When finished, please post a new HijackThis log.


YAAAY IT WORKS!!!!!!

MY LAPTOP IS NO LONGER LIFELESS!!
You ROCK DUDE! THAAANK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad to have resuscitated your lifeless machine!


----------

